# interested in professional opinions



## arcimboldo (Mar 15, 2019)

found this piece recently by a living composer Samer Reslan 
sounds pretty good to me but I don't have really any professional knowledge of music and I'm interested in some of the opinions of the people here who does know music a bit more professionally


----------

